# How do your beliefs align with the potential candidates? Take the quiz



## Lipitor (Feb 15, 2019)

This website allows you to answer a series of questions on different political elements. It will then combine your answers and give you results of which candidates best suit your views. So take the quiz now and let us know how you did! yay!

https://www.isidewith.com/


----------



## Cool kitties club (Feb 15, 2019)

I don't really like any of these candidates but I guess Trump is still the best pick right now:


Spoiler: Results


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Feb 15, 2019)

Alright I'm gonna livepost my experience with this foolishness:

0. Even before clicking the link, I can't help but notice "I side with", and seem to recall something about "I side with her" in reference to Hillary, but I could be misremembering.
1. Immediately upon loading the site, I am assaulted with an image of Hillary Clinton, on an ultra blue background. Hmmm
2. As I go through answering questions, I've come across two about "Taxing the rich", one general, one for specific programs...
3. OK I finished, for some reason there's a slow "Processing" step where something counts up from 0-100%. There's no way it takes this long to "process" the answers to 20 questions, obviously this is to pretend it's doing something fancy.

So I answered as honestly as possible with multiple choices. It gave me donald trump as the top pick, and gives the option to see which of your responses match and which disagree with trump's supposed stances (Nothing stood out to me as being wrong, but there was clearly some paraphrasing).

I got trump at 68%, for: Confidence, Toughness, Business Experience, and Anthropocentrism(This stood out as odd to me).
I got 45% for john delaney, a democrat, for Socialism and Environmentalism. Lol what? But then after going through why, I did match him on a number of things. Although seemingly nothing related to socialism or environmentalism... So the candidates seem to make sense, but the qualities... less so.
Then the list goes:
Kasich 45%
Tulsi Gabbard 42%
And then like everyone else at lower percents.

I also notice some of the candidates i matched with have "Right wing" as a description, and some have "Left wing".  So I'm wondering if those are just tags for that particular candidate, rather than a reason you were matched.

I came away from it thinking no, it's not trying to push you toward the dems, and maybe it is trying to push you toward trump. Not sure, I'd be interested to see other people's results.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Feb 15, 2019)

^it’s has that domain name since long before Hillary used it as a slogan, I remember using the site in 2012


----------



## Draza (Feb 15, 2019)

Well this was surprising...


----------



## break these cuffs (Feb 15, 2019)

Ratko_Falco said:


> View attachment 666739
> 
> Well this was surprising...


But, do you like looking gross while eating constantly in public? Does anyone outside of Ohio care about you?


----------



## Draza (Feb 15, 2019)

break these cuffs said:


> But, do you like looking gross while eating constantly in public? Does anyone outside of Ohio care about you?


No,i try not to look nasty when eating


----------



## Cool kitties club (Feb 15, 2019)

Granted there aren't too many politicians in there right now. I'd wait till closer to 2020 when more people have entered the race.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Feb 15, 2019)

USA:
87% Green
86% Socialist
85% Womans Equality
77% Democrat
60% Peace and Freedom
50% Libertarian
13% Republican
6% Constitution

Canada: 
87% Liberal
84% Green
83% NDP
81% Communist
58% Libertarian
33% Conservative

UK: 
81% Green
77% Liberal Democrat
69% Labour
42% Conservative
29% UKIP

Germany:
89% Die Linke
87% Green
69% SPD
68% FDP
50% CDU 
17% AFD

And the closest to Kiwiland:
89% Australian Sex Party
85% Green
75% Socialist Alliance
68% Liberal Democrat
46% Liberal
21% One Nation


----------



## break these cuffs (Feb 15, 2019)

Cool kitties club said:


> Granted there aren't too many politicians in there right now. I'd wait till closer to 2020 when more people have entered the race.


Aren't there like a half dozen more Dems that have announced their run already? I got 65% Gaysich and 64% Trump lol and scored out of the park on both Individualism and Nationalism.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## Tampon Head (Feb 15, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> I got trump at 68%, for: Confidence, Toughness, Business Experience, and Anthropocentrism(This stood out as odd to me).



What does anthropocentrism have to do with anything? That trait isn't even listed on the other candidates as far as I'm aware. Of all the traits they could have given Trump, this one feels very out of place. 

Is it a subtle way to say that all other beings aside from humans are inferior and have no importance? When has this ever come up? Doesn't seem to make much sense in the context of this quiz. 

I'm just glad that all the collectivism candidates are at rock bottom in my list. Collectivism is the root of so much evil in this world, yet people seem to not realize how dangerous it can be. The same people who label stereotypes as hate crimes are the same people who think identity groups all share the same beliefs and values. Simply sickening and dehumanizing.


----------



## RG 448 (Feb 15, 2019)

This is the worst dating site I’ve ever been on.


----------



## IV 445 (Feb 15, 2019)

I like that they imply a public official has deeply held beliefs


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Feb 15, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> Australian Sex Party


----------



## Tetra (Feb 15, 2019)

Me saying that companies should be required to label if they use GMOs or not pretty much gave me 19% of women's equality party


----------



## XE 600 (Feb 15, 2019)

Here are my results for users who care to compare.



Spoiler


----------



## Gordon Cole (Feb 15, 2019)

Spoiler: Welp


----------



## ApatheticViewer (Feb 15, 2019)

I have no idea who John Kasich even is. But apparently he's my guy


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Feb 15, 2019)

Tetraphobia said:


> Me saying that companies should be required to label if they use GMOs or not pretty much gave me 19% of women's equality party


How is a party for both assimilation AND individualism right next to each other? Everyone should make the individual choice for think the same?


----------



## Tetra (Feb 15, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> How is a party for both assimilation AND individualism right next to each other? Everyone should make the individual choice for think the same?



Leaning individualist doesn't necessarily mean you want everything to be individualist, if so, every individualist would be an anarchist, as laws are a form of collectivism.
Just like wanting higher taxes / universal healthcare doesn't necessarily make you a communist

assimilation in this case probably mean you want the people who come here to follow the laws and customs of the country they are coming to


----------



## break these cuffs (Feb 15, 2019)

ApatheticViewer said:


> I have no idea who John Kasich even is. But apparently he's my guy


He was the generic Republican from Ohio last primary that nobody outside of Ohio cared about and somehow always got photographed gorging himself at public appearances.


----------



## Keep Yourself Safe (Feb 15, 2019)

Who the fuck is this guy???



 
Bernie is probably the only politician I believe isn't a complete lying sack of shit, but fuck it he aint gonna make the grade so I'll be voting Drumpf for 4 more years of fun, this thing was way off.


----------



## Lipitor (Feb 15, 2019)

Keep Yourself Safe said:


> Who the fuck is this guy???
> View attachment 666875
> Bernie is probably the only politician I believe isn't a complete lying sack of shit, but fuck it he aint gonna make the grade so I'll be voting Drumpf for 4 more years of fun, this thing was way off.



He's a mayor of a town in Indiana. If elected he would be our youngest, and first openly gay president. 

_Climate change: Thinks climate change is a national security threat. Supports the Paris climate accord._
_Economy/trade: Supports labor. Thinks NAFTA resulted in significant jobs losses.
Guns: Supports universal background checks.
Foreign policy: Supports pulling troops out of Afghanistan.
Health care: Supports single-payer system.
Immigration: Supports a pathway to citizenship for undocumented immigrants.
Social issues: Supports a federal non-discrimination amendment._


----------



## Keep Yourself Safe (Feb 15, 2019)

Lipitor said:


> He's a mayor of a town in Indiana. If elected he would be our youngest, and first openly gay president.
> 
> _Climate change: Thinks climate change is a national security threat. Supports the Paris climate accord._
> _Economy/trade: Supports labor. Thinks NAFTA resulted in significant jobs losses._
> ...



I wholeheartedly support 6 out of 7 of those, maybe that website wasn't so bad after all, Pete Buttguy 2020, Make America Fabulous Again!


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Feb 15, 2019)

Got John Delaney and Tulsi Gabbard as my top choices but both are only at around 60-65%.  The Donald was kind of surprisingly high thanks to our shared tough stances on immigration but we disagree on a lot of my other key political opinions (and I also don't believe that Trump can or will do some of the things I want done).

It's funny how low most of the Democratic frontrunners are for me. So I guess Trump might end up with my vote since I don't believe for a moment that Gabbard or Delaney have a chance to win the nomination.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Feb 15, 2019)

I'm pretty sure my only hard right stance is gun ownership tbh


----------



## Save the Loli (Feb 15, 2019)

I'm socially centrist (nowadays considered socially far-right I guess) and economically socialist and apparently have no place in the American political system.


----------



## Coconut Gun (Feb 15, 2019)

Why the fuck is "sense of humor" a thing for Biden, but not for Trump?


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Feb 16, 2019)

Marco Fucko said:


> I'm pretty sure my only hard right stance is gun ownership tbh



Other than the KKK and NRA (which the KKK became when it was made illegal) I don't know why self-protection is considered a "right wing" thing. Like sure, no murder is better than some murder or a lot of murder, but your life is better than the life of whoever wants to end yours.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 16, 2019)

TFW I'm not as liberal as I was when I first started voting. 



 
Joe Biden's last. Good, I hate that creepy child touching fucker.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Feb 16, 2019)

https://www.isidewith.com/profile/3671625948/ballot


----------



## HarveyMC (Feb 16, 2019)

Cool kitties club said:


> I don't really like any of these candidates but I guess Trump is still the best pick right now:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Results
> ...



I got the exact same results... 66 trump, 64 Kasich. What's the deal


----------



## Lipitor (Feb 16, 2019)

lol me..


----------



## BlessedVeggie (Feb 16, 2019)

I've always voted right (I'm not from the US though) and yet I ended with Pete Buttguy as well. Interesting.


----------



## Toucan (Feb 16, 2019)

Americans really have no concept of what socialism means do they.


----------



## AF 802 (Feb 16, 2019)

Well, I guess I am somewhat close to Ohio....


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Feb 16, 2019)

I'm voting for Andrew Yang, whoever the fuck that is


----------



## Save the Loli (Feb 17, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> I'm voting for Andrew Yang, whoever the fuck that is



He's some random businessman who I've only ever heard of because he said that the US needs to adopt the Chinese social credit system.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Feb 17, 2019)

Cool kitties club said:


> I don't really like any of these candidates but I guess Trump is still the best pick right now:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Results
> ...


Almost exactly the same results as me down to the percentages, except my number 4 was Tulsi Gabbard. Who should probably get extra points for being kind of cute.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Feb 17, 2019)

Tampon Head said:


> What does anthropocentrism have to do with anything? That trait isn't even listed on the other candidates as far as I'm aware. Of all the traits they could have given Trump, this one feels very out of place.


Anthropocentrism is just the name it uses for the opposite end of the axis from environmentalism. Generally speaking I suppose we're saying an environmentalist is someone that believes that humanity are stewards of the Earth, whereas an anthropocentrist believes the Earth exists purely to serve our purposes. Don't get too hung up on the tags sunder peoples'names.



ProgKing of the North said:


> How is a party for both assimilation AND individualism right next to each other? Everyone should make the individual choice for think the same?


I scored through the roof on individualism shit but also high for assimilation. Speaking for myself, it means I want everyone to speak the same language and agree to leave each other alone to handle their own shit.



Save the Loli said:


> I'm socially centrist (nowadays considered socially far-right I guess) and economically socialist and apparently have no place in the American political system.
> View attachment 667076


Don't feel too bad about it. Anyone that got over 80% match with a candidate is an NPC irl.

>tfw the shared political beliefs map of the country tops out at 29% for me somewhere in the frozen wastes of Montana



Toucan said:


> Americans really have no concept of what socialism means do they.


Or liberal or conservative for that matter.



ProgKing of the North said:


> I'm voting for Andrew Yang, whoever the fuck that is


He's the guy that ran the Human Hive in Alpha Centauri. I'm only half joking. He's the scariest collectivist fucker on the list that wants literal thought police to exist.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Feb 17, 2019)

Oof, never mind then. Looks like it’s rooting for a third party to get 5% again for me!


----------



## Just Some Other Guy (Feb 17, 2019)

I'm okay with this. Also lol at the tags for Tulsi, "Fashion Style, Tender"


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Feb 17, 2019)

Tender, humility, fashion style. Is this a dating sim profile?


----------



## Just Some Other Guy (Feb 17, 2019)

Your Weird Fetish said:


> Tender, humility, fashion style. Is this a dating sim profile?


"Dream Politician" game when?


----------



## QWXXP Surprise! (Feb 18, 2019)

> 67% Socialist
> 67% Green
> 65% Democratic
> 49% Libertarian
> ...



Not very surprising. I've never heard of the "Peace and Freedom" party- is that a real thing?


----------



## Lensherr (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## StyrofoamFridge (Feb 21, 2019)

I align with Trump on about 70% of the issues. I'm rather impressed with his presidency; Hope to vote for him a second time. Would consider myself along the lines of a Center-Right Log  Cabin Republican. This quiz however, does need a bit of refinement.


----------



## Higgins (Feb 21, 2019)

This played out exactly the way I figured. Not sure who Delaney is, but at least Trump got 55% to Joe Biden’s 43%. I’ll probably end up voting for Trump if those first two choices don’t plan out (which is likely).


----------

